# widowhood nestboxes??



## nmz5000 (Jan 16, 2012)

*I AM NOVICE AND WHAT IS widowhood nestboxes??*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

http://pigeonracingpigeons.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/magwidow.jpg


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

There are various ways to fly widowhood. Fundamentaly the nest box section of the loftis where the cock bird spends his time from day of race till day of shipping. Some fanciers show the cocks their hens just before shipping others don't show the hens until day of return. The hens are kept in their own section during the week.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WP3lxQc1TqM


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1391&pictureid=20270


----------

